# Youtube is censoring all gun- related content



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

You heard it here, but it won't end with censoring gun-related content oh eventually they're going to shut down every weapon channel on youtube including the slingshot channels and we all seen what happened with Joerg Sprave getting demonetized for testing a stab proof vest. And this is bad news, but youtube has been on a censorship spree for awhile and they've been shutting down political content recently and now soon they'll come for us too. But there is an alternative to youtube that is growing in popularity that can't be censored or shut down and it's called BITCHUTE and the reason for that is because it's a video sharing site that works on block-chain tech. And it's easy to use just go to www.bitchute.com please set up an account today my fellow shooters.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, what'd you expect from a company that's based in the heart of The Democratic People's Republic of Kalifornia? And one that has issues communicating clearly with their partners (for whatever reason) to boot? I hear you though... It's got to stop.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Will You Tube also be removing all movies that have a gun scene in them....as in all old and new westerns .... all police and crime mysteries/ Etc. Or is this simply Fake News?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Well, what'd you expect from a company that's based in the heart of The Democratic People's Republic of Kalifornia? And one that has issues communicating clearly with their partners (for whatever reason) to boot? I hear you though... It's got to stop.


*Exactly it's been going downhill since google bought youtube, but there is a better alternative brother and that's. www.bitchute.com *


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Will You Tube also be removing all movies that have a gun scene in them....as in all old and new westerns .... all police and crime mysteries/ Etc. Or is this simply Fake News?


*No just all firearms channels that sell firearms and all firearms channels that offer instruction on loading and or construction of firearms. But it's not going to stop there, they'll censor every weapon channel as time goes on, youtube is dying by their own hand. So I encourage you and other shooters to join www.bitchute.com *


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

What about Vimeo?

TBH - think there are a few guys posting what I'd blatantly call gore/blood thirst, and think Google should be monitoring it better - esp. younger kids have full access. Its also teaching bad ethics and practice. No-one is edited/mediated as can upload own content.

If you consider my 4 year old can easily log it to watch cartoons and then accidentally switch over to watch his favourite furry animal be decimated by some camo-wearing hairy bloke uncensored blood and gore then watch the same guy visually skin and cook it on an open fire... this is not great either. It does need to be access controllable.

But blanket banning is bad news.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> What about Vimeo?
> 
> TBH - think there are a few guys posting what I'd blatantly call gore/blood thirst, and think Google should be monitoring it better - esp. younger kids have full access. Its also teaching bad ethics and practice. No-one is edited/mediated as can upload own content.
> 
> ...


*Blood and gore isn't the issue, channels that sell guns and gun accessories and channels about gunsmithing. And channels about firearm safety and self-defense and this will expand into other weapons that YouTubers sell and display and the reason for my endorsement of BITCHUTE. Is because it can't be censored. *


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Crypter - remember that youtube is viewed internationally (though many countries do have own content). And say in places like the whole of Europe - guns for self-defence are not allowed (you as you're not actually allowed to hurt or kill at all...) Sport guns are fine if you can prove that you're using them - and are responsible. And in a lot of countries you'd need to pass an exam(s) for hunting. As such there aren't many guys running around customising or smithing outside the US.

So I understand your concern - and we'd hate for that guy to be prevented from his ability to make a blowpipe from a conduit and some paper cones with nails stuck in them. But is this not really an American issue? Someone offending 'Freedom of Speech'? I've lived in a censored country that was then allowed freedom of speech then was censored again (but under a different regime) - you quickly realise how much censorship actually happens - you get an ear for it.

I'm not saying the content shouldn't be there - I think it just needs better control. A clickable button to warn isn't enough and banning isn't always good.

But going over the censorship details. They're not saying they'll ban gunsmithing or weapon related videos in any way... Only if its considered essentially extremist or hateful. Only potentially remove its ability to make money.

I do think that public content generally needs to be more considered generally. Without mediation is really only someones own personal opinion or perspective - and it can be pretty narrow minded.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Crypter - remember that youtube is viewed internationally (though many countries do have own content). And say in places like the whole of Europe - guns for self-defence are not allowed (you as you're not actually allowed to hurt or kill at all...) Sport guns are fine if you can prove that you're using them - and are responsible. And in a lot of countries you'd need to pass an exam(s) for hunting. As such there aren't many guys running around customising or smithing outside the US.
> 
> So I understand your concern - and we'd hate for that guy to be prevented from his ability to make a blowpipe from a conduit and some paper cones with nails stuck in them. But is this not really an American issue? Someone offending 'Freedom of Speech'? I've lived in a censored country that was then allowed freedom of speech then was censored again (but under a different regime) - you quickly realise how much censorship actually happens - you get an ear for it.
> 
> ...


*No, they're banning all the American gun channels right now and blaming their actions on the Vegas shooting and all I'm doing now is encouraging this community to set up BITCHUTE accounts. Because of the youtube censorship that appears to be ongoing!*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Look I get where you're coming from - and I agree.

All I'm saying is you need to be able select or filter the content that you want to receive better through YouTube. We all know the shootings are a societal issue - but access to firearms in the US makes it really easy.

And a thought: One man's paradise is another hell.

Could some of the firearms 'channels' just possibly be seen, even to a minuscule level, as hate/fear mongering / offensive etc. to some from an outsider perspective?

I'd love to be able to pop down the round and buy an AR based - MSR and mod it to my needs. But where I live thats just not going to happen. I'll be bow hunting long before that happens (once I have proved myself worthy through a battery of 3 exams).


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> Look I get where you're coming from - and I agree.
> 
> All I'm saying is you need to be able select or filter the content that you want to receive better through YouTube. We all know the shootings are a societal issue - but access to firearms in the US makes it really easy.
> 
> ...


*Fair Enough*


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Lol the two of you are actually on the same page but yet. . . Stay cool you two


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm cool like ice 

Just different approaches - but after the same result.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> I'm cool like ice
> 
> Just different approaches - but after the same result.


*Maybe or maybe not?*


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Lol the two of you are actually on the same page but yet. . . Stay cool you two


 :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks for the new link Crypter.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> What about Vimeo?
> 
> TBH - think there are a few guys posting what I'd blatantly call gore/blood thirst, and think Google should be monitoring it better - esp. younger kids have full access. Its also teaching bad ethics and practice. No-one is edited/mediated as can upload own content.
> 
> ...


I wasn't much older than four when I was doing that same thing, ya kills it then you eats it. It is the circle of life, it is how things work. How long are you gonna hide reality from your 4 yr old?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ironically its not the 4 year old thats a problem. My 12 year has nightmares from just visiting the butcher... She gets the whole circle of life thing. She loves me returning from hunting with Sunday roast. But she's sensitive - she does not need to see how things happen - and having a sheltered life like most modern citified kids means it can be pretty distressing to view.

Its pretty heartbreaking to be the comforter once she's accidentally seen something she shouldn't need to.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's a website already up & running to help offset the Youtube stupidity. https://www.full30.com


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

marky said:


> Thanks for the new link Crypter.


*welcome brother*


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

chuckduster01 said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > What about Vimeo?
> ...


*so true*


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

JonM said:


> Here's a website already up & running to help offset the Youtube stupidity. https://www.full30.com


*Thanks for the link!*


----------

